# Megatest: 52 Netzteile von 430 bis 1.200 Watt - Vorschau auf PCGH 11/2010



## PCGH-Redaktion (6. Oktober 2010)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Megatest: 52 Netzteile von 430 bis 1.200 Watt - Vorschau auf PCGH 11/2010 gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Megatest: 52 Netzteile von 430 bis 1.200 Watt - Vorschau auf PCGH 11/2010


----------



## Standeck (6. Oktober 2010)

Das Heft habe ich. Den Test habe ich aber noch nicht gelesen.

Für die Redaktion: Wäre toll wenn ihr irgendwelche Tests machen könntet mit denen man die zu erwartende Lebensdauer der Netzteile nachvollziehen könnte, da mir schon einige abgeraucht sind. Zwei Bequiet 350W sogar fast gleichzeitig nach 2 Jahren, das eine im Dauereinsatz im Server, das andere im HTPC. Wäre sicher ein interessantes Kriterium. Allerdings weiß ich nicht wie man das bewerkstelligen könnte. Evtl. mit der Qualität und Verarbeitung der verbauten Teile?

LG Standeck


----------



## PCGH_Marc (6. Oktober 2010)

Platine, Kondensatoren, Filter usw. bewerten wir ja. Abrauchen kann jedoch immer etwas. Wir überlegen uns etwas.


----------



## Wolle2006 (6. Oktober 2010)

Standeck schrieb:


> Das Heft habe ich. Den Test habe ich aber noch nicht gelesen.
> 
> Für die Redaktion: Wäre toll wenn ihr irgendwelche Tests machen könntet mit denen man die zu erwartende Lebensdauer der Netzteile nachvollziehen könnte, da mir schon einige abgeraucht sind. Zwei Bequiet 350W sogar fast gleichzeitig nach 2 Jahren, das eine im Dauereinsatz im Server, das andere im HTPC. Wäre sicher ein interessantes Kriterium. Allerdings weiß ich nicht wie man das bewerkstelligen könnte. Evtl. mit der Qualität und Verarbeitung der verbauten Teile?
> 
> LG Standeck



Ich komme hier (unabhängig von dem Test) nur zu einem Schluß: Nie wieder ein BeQuiet-Netzteil. Mir ist von denen auch schon ein Netzteil abgeraucht und das möchte ich nicht ein zweites mal erleben. Von anderen Herstellern ist mir dies noch nicht passiert und mein daraufhin besorgtes Enermax-Netzteil läuft sehr gut. Mal sehen wie es hier im Test abschneidet. (Habe das Heft erst heute Abend).


----------



## micky23 (6. Oktober 2010)

Sehr schade das Ihr anstelle der CM Silent Pro Gold Serie die normale Pro Serie zum Test genommen habt.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (6. Oktober 2010)

Cooler Master Silent Pro Gold mit 800W und 1200W sowie Cooler Master Silent Pro M mit 500W.


----------



## John-800 (6. Oktober 2010)

Enermax scheint seinen Job gut zu machen. Hatte ein 430W mit 10 Jahren aufm Buckel, jenes noch nen C2D befeuern konnte... Werkelt nun fleissig in nem oldschool sempron surf Rechner.

Was mir aufgefallen ist, daß teils namhafte Netzteile, darunter auch hier 2 rumlungernde Bequiet, berreits bei normaler Last mit derren Schienen unterhalb den zu erwartenden/gewünschten Spannungen aggieren. Anstatt schöne z.B. 12,2V mal 11,9 oder weniger. Bei richtiger Last geht es natürlich noch weiter in den Keller. Weniger Spannung zieht mehr Strom nach sich. Die Halbleiter gehen dann bisserl schneller an Ihre Grenzen, aber insbesondere das System neigt eher dazu Aufgrund zu niedrigeren Spannungen instabil zu werden. Meine Meinung und Beobachtungen.

Was definitiver Fakt ist und weswegen das ein oder andere Netzteil das Zeitliche segnet, sind hohe Temperaturen, die die Bauteile schneller altern lassen und wohl zu niedrig ausgelegte Netzteile durch den Käufer. 
Mir egal wie der Luftstrom in meinem Case verläuft, hauptsache das NT kriegt recht kühle Luft am besten Standart Raumtemperatur um die 20°. Wakü machts möglich. Desweiteren ist mir noch viel mehr egal, wenn da von mir aus 5000W draufstehen. Solange das Ding kühl bleibt, somit die wohl ach so fatalen Folgen ein leisseres NT und weit aus längere Lebensdauer das Resultat sind, das Teil sauberere Spannungen abliefert, was unweigerlich leider ein stabileres System bedeuten könnte und genauso in dem Leistungsspektrum in jenem ich es verwende, es einen recht guten Wirkungsgrad aufweisst. Natürlich je höher der Wirkungsgrad desto schlechter, was, sei es mir verziehen, meinen Saft supporter leider Gottes willen nicht erfreuen vermag....

Ergo was bringt mir ein niedrig dimensioniertes Netzteil, wenn es heiss läuft, laut wird, auf kurz oder lang eh verreckt, mein System öfters abkackt, ich mir bei nem neuerem PC schon wider ein neues kaufen muss und ich für fast das gleiche Geld aus Geiz ein stärckeres/stabileres gekriegt hätte? moment muss mir doch eh en neues bald kaufen hmm muss 50W mehr bringen zwecks Fermi... Wann kapieren das die Leute mal? Wer am falschem Ende spart, spart am Ende garnichts. und 1000W bedeuten nicht, daß da permament 1000W über die Bühne gehen. Ok ein eventuell 3 facher Preis könnten abschrecken, aber später wider eins kaufen kommt aufs gleiche hinaus.

NT neukauf Dimensionierung das 2-3 fache des aktuellen max Verbrauchs und man hat hofentlich für ne Weile Ruhe. Es geht je schliesslich um das "HERZ" eines jeden Rechenknechtes...

PCGH wenn ihr mir da nicht grösstenteils zustimmt, dann weiss ich auch nicht.


----------



## Bruce112 (6. Oktober 2010)

welche bequiet netzteile sind das denn  die bei 12 volt schiene ins keller gehen ,würde mich mal innterssieren .

die meisten sagen zwar in netzteilen sind hochwertige komponenten eingebaut ,die neuen 2.3 ,ich glaub das eher nicht .

die netzteile werden sowiso alle in china gebaut ,

ich versteh auch nicht wiso man für ne guten netzteil solche enorme geld ausgeben soll aller enermax Gold series zb. ab 100 euro abwärts 

die elekronik teile gehen unmittelbar nach der garantie kaputt ab 3 jahre 

somit sehe ich kein grund auch 100 euro für ne netzteil auszugeben 

bis 80 euro ist ok, heutzutage muß man  up to date ,bei elektronik Hardware ansonsten kann man sich ne falsche netzteil kaufen .


----------



## 1337 (6. Oktober 2010)

Beim silentmaxx ECO-Silent 550W auf geizhals steht "durchschnittliche Effizienz: >80%"
Im eurem Test hat es 94% Effizienz. Hat sich da jemand vertippt oder stimmt das wirklich?
Das NT kostet auch nur 70€ bzw 60€ in DE.


----------



## PCGH_Marco (6. Oktober 2010)

1337 schrieb:


> Beim silentmaxx ECO-Silent 550W auf geizhals steht "durchschnittliche Effizienz: >80%"
> Im eurem Test hat es 94% Effizienz. Hat sich da jemand vertippt oder stimmt das wirklich?
> Das NT kostet auch nur 70€ bzw 60€ in DE.



Silentmaxx plant eine neue Version mit 80 Plus Gold, die Info findest du im Artikel. Aktuell ist noch das 80 Plus im Handel. Wir haben schon Gold getestet.

Marco


----------



## John-800 (6. Oktober 2010)

Sry isn Cooler Master, wird sich aber auch in der Gegend von Be quiet einpendeln dürfen.

Jo am NT sparen etc. verheisst nix gutes. Siehe mein voriger Post.
Am besten 500W noname quali unterhalb Xilence mit schickem goldenem Gehäuse für 10Euro rein und dem Lagerfeuer zuschauen "G"


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Oktober 2010)

John-800 schrieb:


> Was mir aufgefallen ist, daß teils namhafte Netzteile, darunter auch hier 2 rumlungernde Bequiet, berreits bei normaler Last mit derren Schienen unterhalb den zu erwartenden/gewünschten Spannungen aggieren. Anstatt schöne z.B. 12,2V mal 11,9 oder weniger.



"Schöne 12,2V"?
Im Gegensatz zu vollkommen akzeptablen 11,9V sind 12,2V außerhalb der ATX-Spezifikationen. Es ist kein Qualitätsmerkmal, wenn ein Netzteil absichtlich eine zu hohe Spannung erzeugt, damit es mehr Reserven zum einbrachen hat. Im Gegenteil: Das bedeutet nichts weiter, als dass das Netzteil, wenn es z.B. 12,0V liefert schon deutlich stärker überlastet ist, als ein Netzteil, dass von 12,0V auf 11,9V runtergeht.



> Bei richtiger Last geht es natürlich noch weiter in den Keller. Weniger Spannung zieht mehr Strom nach sich. Die Halbleiter gehen dann bisserl schneller an Ihre Grenzen, aber insbesondere das System neigt eher dazu Aufgrund zu niedrigeren Spannungen instabil zu werden.



Genau das umgekehrte ist der Fall. Halbleiter nehmen nicht eine bestimmte Energiemenge auf, sondern sie stellen einen bestimmten Wiederstand dar. Je höher die Spannung, desto mehr Strom fließt und desto höher ist die Belastung für das Netzteil pro benötigter Energiemenge. Für die Halbleiter im System ist es sogar noch schlimmer, denn die werden oberhalb ihrer Spezifikationen betrieben (de facto Overvolting, ggf. nur für die Spannungswadler) und die Gefahren durch z.B. Elektromigrationen steigen direkt mit der Spannung (zusätzlich zur höheren Belastung/Temperatur durch den Stromfluss)



> Ergo was bringt mir ein niedrig dimensioniertes Netzteil, wenn es heiss läuft, laut wird, auf kurz oder lang eh verreckt, mein System öfters abkackt, ich mir bei nem neuerem PC schon wider ein neues kaufen muss und ich für fast das gleiche Geld aus Geiz ein stärckeres/stabileres gekriegt hätte?



Fast das gleiche Geld?
Hängt davon ab, was bei dir "niedrig" dimensioniert ist, aber wenn du z.B. ein Single-CPU-Single-non-Fermi System mit z.B. 215W bei 0,3Sone versorgen willst, dann hast du im aktuellen PCGH-Test die Wahl zwischen einem 45€-430W beQuiet und 50% Auslastung oder z.B. einem 100€ 600W Enermax bei 35% Auslastung. Ich will nicht sagen, dass es gesund ist, Netzteile zu 100% auszulasten (Wobei ich sagen muss: Mein Engelking/Seasonic mit 250W war bereits mehrere Jahre gebraucht und hat dann über 2 Jahre lang einen Pentium 4ee zum Schluss mit einer über GTX-Niveau gevoltete 7800GS versorgt, bei Netzteiltemperaturen von z.T. über 60°C und der Ausfall kam so schleichend, dass einfache Überlast unwahrscheinlich erscheint), aber viele Leute haben absolut 0 Gefühl dafür, wieviel Leistung sie wirklich brauchen. Beispiel:



> moment muss mir doch eh en neues bald kaufen hmm muss 50W mehr bringen zwecks Fermi...



Du glaubst ernsthaft, du könntest den zusätzlichen Stromverbrauch nach einer Aufrüstung auf 50W genau abschätzen und zu 100% ausschließen, dass dein aktuelles Netzteil (Kosten für Weiternutzung: 0,00€; Leistung-pro-Euro somit =unendlich) das schafft?



> NT neukauf Dimensionierung das 2-3 fache des aktuellen max Verbrauchs und man hat hofentlich für ne Weile Ruhe. Es geht je schliesslich um das "HERZ" eines jeden Rechenknechtes...



So hab ich anno01 auch gedacht, als ich ein 430W Enermax gekauft habe. Zugegeben: Das läuft bis heute, aber das macht das 230W Noname, das beim Gehäuse dabei war, auch. Für moderne Systeme ist es aufgrund der schlechten Leistungsverteilung aber ungeeignet und ich habe seitdem zweimal ein neues Netzteil gekauft - nicht wegen der Leistung, sondern der Lautstärke.
Das aktuelle hat jetzt 450W...
Wer übertrieben kauft, zahl einfach nur extra.


----------



## Standeck (6. Oktober 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Platine, Kondensatoren, Filter usw. bewerten wir ja. Abrauchen kann jedoch immer etwas. Wir überlegen uns etwas.



Danke Marc. Wäre echt ne tolle Sache wenn ihr das irgendwie beurteilen könntet. Denn ich habe ehrlich gesagt keinen Bock alle zwei Jahre das Netzteil tauschen zu müssen. Mir ist ein langlebiges, leises Netzteil sehr wichtig. Es darf ruhig ein bischen mehr kosten wenn dafür die Qualität stimmt. 

Aber das gleich zwei Bequiet auf einmal den Geist aufgeben ist schon komisch. Das im HTPC mußte eigentlich nie viel leisten. Die meiste Zeit befindet sich der PC im Leerlauf, die Graka, eine HD2600XT, muß nie in den 3D Modus wechseln. Ich glaube einfach das ein paar Bauteile nicht von guter Qualität waren in dem Ding.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Oktober 2010)

Be Quiet hatte im Laufe der Zeit mindestens zwei Baureihen mit sehr hohen Ausfallraten (wärend die vorrangegange und folgende Baureihe beide Male problemlos war)


----------



## exa (6. Oktober 2010)

John-800 schrieb:


> NT neukauf Dimensionierung das 2-3 fache des aktuellen max Verbrauchs und man hat hofentlich für ne Weile Ruhe. Es geht je schliesslich um das "HERZ" eines jeden Rechenknechtes...
> 
> PCGH wenn ihr mir da nicht grösstenteils zustimmt, dann weiss ich auch nicht.



ich als E-Technik-Student dsage jetzt einfach mal: dann weißt du es nicht...

allein schon das zitierte ist dermaßen praxisfern und unwirtschaftlich...

Ein Netzteil ist am Effizientesten, wenn es zu 50% ausgelastet ist, zudem gibt es immer noch Neuerungen, sodass es sich mehr lohnt ein passendes Netzteil zu kaufen, und dann bei einem neuen System auch einen neuen Spannungswandler...


----------



## John-800 (7. Oktober 2010)

Die ATX Spezifikationen schreiben für die 12V, 5V und 3,3V +-5% vor. Ergo 11,6-12,4V. Da sind wir mit 12,2V locker drin. Jedoch je niedriger der Startwert, desto eher bin ich im Keller. Und ja selbstverständlich, je stabiler die Spannung gehalten wird, desto besser das NT etc. jo logo zustimm.

Mehr Strom, wenn da hinten dran etwas auch rumregelt  Für das NT wirds halt schlimmer, weil da dann mehr Strom geht, als wenn es noch in Spannungsmässigen höheren stabileren Regionen arbeiten würde. Hab mich wohl unglücklich ausgedrückt. Gibt das NT bei gleicher Belastung mehr Spannung ab, muss es weniger Strom für die gleiche Leistung locker machen. Ist ja ein hin und her Rumregelwerk das ganze.

Ja die blöden Ionen.... weniger Strom, mehr Spannung hilft.

Ja wie SPG regler mit zuviel Spannung futsch? he? je nach model kann ich da 20V reinjagen und das ding regelt gemütlich seine 12V dem doch egal, hauptsache der hat was zum arbeiten. bei 11,5V sagt der mir noch "zieh Leine!" und schaltet ab....

Was Halbleiter angelangt so zählt im Grunde OT und UT. Jagst zu wenig rein, willst aber mehr raus haben so untersteuerste das Ding. Willst zuviel, als das Ding hergeben kann, so übersteuereste es. Beides führt zum Tode. Und bei 0,65V fängt der SPass auch noch an...

Hihi das mitm Fermi war ein absichtliches Beispiel für eben schwache Dimensionierung. Ja mein System braucht 300W aufm NT steht 400W, kolleg X sagt es reicht, also spar ich mir die 20€ für das 500W NT. Ja nur daß dann bei dem 500W vielleicht auch über die Schienen hinweg auch viel mehr Strom fliessen könnte. Ist ja nicht gesagt, daß die 500W exact aufgeteilt sind. Da geht unterm Strich meisst hier oder da mehr. 500W sind meisst nur die Summe. Das bedenkt keiner. Und so kommts, daß nicht nur die Gesammtleistung dann zu Mager ist, sondern auch die einzelnen Schienen schlapp machen, obwohl ich keine 400W ziehe. Ein neues Netzteil kostet dann wider. 
Ich kann definitiv soviel sagen, daß mein jetziges 1KW DXX Enermax über mein jetziges System lacht und, solange es so ordentlich aufgebaut ist, wie ich es von Enermax gewohnt bin, mir noch ne halbe ewigkeit dienen wird, egal was ich da standart mässiges dran schliess. Ja auch SLI/crossfire stellt kein Problem dar. Die Tendenz zu 12V ist ja auch gegeben und eben diese Schienen sind bei mir nur all zu gut dimensioniert, weswegen ich da keine Bedenken habe. Würde es irgendwelche neue Stecker geben, kauf ich jene und löt se dran, wenn es sein muss. Was mach ich mit nem 500W NT? Es könnte beim nächstem PC irgendwo schwächeln. SLI Experiment kann ich komplett ausschliessen.
Ok das DXX hab ich auch original verschweisst für 100 im ebay ergattert "G" Hab aber berreits beim release damit geliebäugelt.

hmm 230W dürften schon damals für neuere Systeme berreits ein ordentlicher Engpass gewessen sein. Und ja die werden dann halt laut, wenn se stark belastet werden, was die Lebensdauer beeinflusst etc. Und wenn dann das System öfters deswegen abstürzt ist es für den letzten Laien klar, daß da was nicht stimmt... Bei dem Seasonic, wenn jener Ruf stimmt, würde ich darauf tippen, daß man da mal eben en 300W Sticker setzen hätte können. Das ist ja auch der Witz, es stimmt nicht immer daß was auf den Stickern so steht... Aber 60°? Da verbruzelst dir ja die Finger bald. Bei mir kommen jetzt geschätze 25°. Der Lüfter tut auch nur sowas wie pusten...
Und der Faktor 2 kommt nicht von ungefähr, sondern um einerseits Reserven zu haben und daraus die resultierende längere Lebensdauer, kühler, leiser etc. und sollte ein lüfter wirklich nervig laut sein, tauscht man jenen einfach, solange die Kühleigenschaften gleich oder besser werden. Hab ich beim damaligem Enermax auch sofort getan.
Da Fragt man sich, welches System und welches 450W NT. Ein Quad und ein Fermi könnten Probleme machen.
Hmm wer dagegen billig kauft, zahlt doppelt. Einig müssten wir uns sein, daß Qualität ihren Preis hat.



exa schrieb:


> ich als E-Technik-Student dsage jetzt einfach mal: dann weißt du es nicht...
> 
> allein schon das zitierte ist dermaßen praxisfern und unwirtschaftlich...
> 
> Ein Netzteil ist am Effizientesten, wenn es zu 50% ausgelastet ist, zudem gibt es immer noch Neuerungen, sodass es sich mehr lohnt ein passendes Netzteil zu kaufen, und dann bei einem neuen System auch einen neuen Spannungswandler...


 
Dann müsste als E-Technik Student einem auch klar sein, daß elektronik zuviel Wärme nicht mag und welche Früchte das ganze trägt. Und hey 50%? sicher? das währe dann der Faktor 2 hab ich also 300W max verbrauch unter 3d am zocken, brauch ich ein 600W NT. meins zieht 330W aus der Dose ergo 650W NT? ja beio ca. 50% der auslastung ist irgendwo ein Peak zu verzeichnen. aber wenns auf 20% Auslastung runter hin vielleicht 2% weniger effizienter arbeitet, ist das auch nicht tragisch. Ein neues NT kostet wohl mehr, als paar Jahre Betrieb aka 2% Differenz im Wirkungsgrad. Ergo kann ich doch gleich ein grösseres nehmen. Und weil da jetzt ein neuer Sticker drauf ist jener besagt, daß mein NT effizient ist, heisst noch lange nicht, daß mein altes nicht (fast) genauso effizient ist. Was die Wirtschaft anbelangt, dürffte au klar sein, daß solche kleinen Sticker auch mal mehr Geld kosten können, weil es kann ja mehr. Alles Auslegungssache.
Was mich auch noch aufregt bzw. mir öfter Fragn in kop bohrt... Also diese Sticker und so. bringt das NT auch noch 12V, wenn es die angegebenen MAX 50A erreicht? Ist auch so ne Sache....


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Oktober 2010)

_edit: ich glaub sollten entweder zum Ende kommen, auf PM umsteigen oder uns einen Thread suchen, wo es nicht um einen PCGH-Artikel geht _




John-800 schrieb:


> Die ATX Spezifikationen schreiben für die 12V, 5V und 3,3V +-5% vor. Ergo 11,6-12,4V. Da sind wir mit 12,2V locker drin.



Bei 12V sind iirc sogar 10% erlaubt.
Hilft aber nichts, wenn der Mod mit zwei Nachkommastellen überfordert ist 



> Gibt das NT bei gleicher Belastung mehr Spannung ab, muss es weniger Strom für die gleiche Leistung locker machen. Ist ja ein hin und her Rumregelwerk das ganze.



Jein. Natürlich bedeutet bei gleicher Leistung höhere Spannung weniger Strom und ist somit zu begrüßen.
Nur: Gleiche Leistung gibt es im PC eben nicht. Der PC braucht nicht eine bestimmte Energiemenge.
Was feststeht, dass ist der Wiederstand und man muss einen gewissen Stromfluss = eine bestimmte Spannung erreichen, damit die Schaltvoränge eindeutig sind. Wenn die Spannung dieses Niveau überschreitet, fließt einfach nur mehr Strom als nötig -> Verschwendung, unnötiger Verschleiß.




> Ja mein System braucht 300W aufm NT steht 400W, kolleg X sagt es reicht, also spar ich mir die 20€ für das 500W NT. Ja nur daß dann bei dem 500W vielleicht auch über die Schienen hinweg auch viel mehr Strom fliessen könnte.




Was "kann" ist nicht von Interesse, sondern was "muss". Und die meisten Leute wissen es schlichtweg nicht.



> Ist ja nicht gesagt, daß die 500W exact aufgeteilt sind. Da geht unterm Strich meisst hier oder da mehr. 500W sind meisst nur die Summe. Das bedenkt keiner. Und so kommts, daß nicht nur die Gesammtleistung dann zu Mager ist, sondern auch die einzelnen Schienen schlapp machen, obwohl ich keine 400W ziehe. Ein neues Netzteil kostet dann wider.



Äh - wann hast du dir zum letzten mal die Leistungsfähigkeit eines Markennetzteils angeguckt? Die Gesamtwattzahl ist mit nichten die Summe der Einzellleitungen. Es ist die maximale Leistung, die das Ding dauerhaft bringen kann. Gerade in Zeiten von DC-DC-Netzteilen kann die Leistung quasi vollständig auf 12V bezogen werden oder andersrum 3,3&5V maximal ausgesteuert werden. Mein Nightjar ist ein 2-3 Jahre altes Design und selbst das kann 94% der Maximalleistung auf die 12V packen.



> Ich kann definitiv soviel sagen, daß mein jetziges 1KW DXX Enermax über mein jetziges System lacht ... Ja auch SLI/crossfire stellt kein Problem dar ... Was mach ich mit nem 500W NT? Es könnte beim nächstem PC irgendwo schwächeln. SLI Experiment kann ich komplett ausschliessen.



Schön für dich. Aber mitlerweile haben viele Leute das Interesse an SLI/CF verloren und wollen kein 1000W-Heizgerät. Grafikkarten mögen ihre Verlustleistung noch ein bißchen steigern, aber wie dir vielleicht aufgefallen ist: In den letzten 7 Jahren hat sich bei den CPUs kaum noch was getan, weil die Kühlung einfach zum Problem wird.



> hmm 230W dürften schon damals für neuere Systeme berreits ein ordentlicher Engpass gewessen sein.



Nicht im geringsten. N Thunderbird und ne gf256 dürften kaum über 100W kommen. Selbst die P4EE/7800GS-Kombi kam auf Standardtakt&-Spannung nicht auf 230W Spitze (ATI-Tool&Prime) und um die 200W typische Leistungsaufnahme - eingangsseitig. Das meine ich ja, wenn ich auf den gnadenlos überschätzen Strombedarf hinweise.



> Und ja die werden dann halt laut, wenn se stark belastet werden, was die Lebensdauer beeinflusst etc.



Lautstärke ist eine Frage der Kühllösung. Mein Engelking war unter Garantie nicht lauter, als alles, was du je an Netzteilen genutzt hast, auch nicht bei den nahezu 100% Auslastung. Viele Netzteile in der Nähe der KW-Grenze gehen mit der Lautstärke erst gar nicht soweit runter, wie manch 500W Gerät zum halben Preis.



> Und wenn dann das System öfters deswegen abstürzt ist es für den letzten Laien klar, daß da was nicht stimmt... Bei dem Seasonic, wenn jener Ruf stimmt, würde ich darauf tippen, daß man da mal eben en 300W Sticker setzen hätte können. Das ist ja auch der Witz, es stimmt nicht immer daß was auf den Stickern so steht...



Das Ding hat mal eine Runde am PCGH-Netzteiltester gedreht. Maximal haben wir ihm ca. 290W abverlangen können - die einzige noch brauchbare Spannung betrug ziemlich genau 3,3V. Leider lagen die auf der 5V Leitung an 
Das verdiente sein 250W Label zu 100% - und der Rechner ist nicht einmal (deswegen ) abgestürzt. Selbst als es im Sterben lag hatte es zwar Probleme, den Rechner zum laufen zu bringen (zum Schluss brauchte es rund ne halbe Stunde Vorwärmzeit), aber wenn erstmal alles an war, dann war auch alles stabil. An dem Tag, an dem ich es das letzte mal anbekommen habe, war gerade die HD3850AGP (HIS, mit Serienübertacktung) gekommen, der P4EE lief zu dem Zeitpunkt schon mit erhötem Takt und Spannung. Stabil, in allen Benchmarks, etc. "Netburst-Extreme Edition & 40% Überspannung an GPU (Hersteller-Empfehlung:400W, 22A) & 250W Netzteil (13A@12V): But will it play Crysis? Yes!"



> Aber 60°? Da verbruzelst dir ja die Finger bald. Bei mir kommen jetzt geschätze 25°.



Bei 60°C drückst du den Temperaturfühler nicht mehr mit der Hand dran, soviel ist sicher 
Aber wenns der Hersteller so vorsieht... Die Vorderseite (über die die Kühlung erfolgte) hatte die spezifizierten 40°C, z.T. deutlich besser. Nur für meine Festplatten darüber wars blöd. Ganzer PC passiv, aber man muss die Festplatten belüften, damit sie nicht vom NT gegrillt werden 



> Und der Faktor 2 kommt nicht von ungefähr, sondern um einerseits Reserven zu haben und daraus die resultierende längere Lebensdauer, kühler, leiser etc.



Faktor2: Meinetwegen. Das war das kleinere der von mir vorgeschlagenen Geräte. Dein 1000er Enermax wäre selbst für ein i7-GTX480 System >>Faktor2



> und sollte ein lüfter wirklich nervig laut sein, tauscht man jenen einfach, solange die Kühleigenschaften gleich oder besser werden. Hab ich beim damaligem Enermax auch sofort getan.



Mitlerweile nur noch selten möglich (es sei denn, man kauft Schrott) - sooo minderwertig sind die Lüfter meist nicht.



> Da Fragt man sich, welches System und welches 450W NT. Ein Quad und ein Fermi könnten Probleme machen.



Siehe Tagebuch. Fermi kommt mir nicht ins Haus, Quad sobald die Preise sinnvoll fallen.




> meins zieht 330W aus der Dose ergo 650W NT?



Nur wenn du aktuell eine Effizienz von 96% hast.
Es zählt die Ausgangsleistung, nicht was du an der Steckdose misst. Wenn du da 330W und ein etwas älteres Netzteil hast, das zudem nicht bei seiner maximalen Effizienz arbeitet (sagen wir mal real gute 85%), dann wären wir bei nem 560er.



> Was mich auch noch aufregt bzw. mir öfter Fragn in kop bohrt... Also diese Sticker und so. bringt das NT auch noch 12V, wenn es die angegebenen MAX 50A erreicht? Ist auch so ne Sache....



Die Angaben versprechen, dass das Netzteil die angegebene Stromstärke innerhalb der ATX-Tolleranzen liefern kann. Eigentlich schaffen das auch fast alle, Markennetzteile sollten es auch über längere Zeit können.
Stellt sich die Frage, was man mit 600W will. Grillen?


----------



## John-800 (7. Oktober 2010)

nene muss eh glei wengle ackern gehn.

Gibt es neue Spezifikationen? 12V hat doch nur +-5% und nicht +-10%. Erst die ehemalige -12V und -5V haben +-10%.

Jo ich bleib dabei besser für Reserven überdimensionieren. Und jo 1KW nix mitgrillen sondern das fressen dann wenn schon die möglichen verbauten Komponenten. Mir währe es auch lieber, wenn da in Zukunft weniger aus der Dose gezogen werden würde.... Zum Surfen epia niveau und zum zocken ok ne dicke ecke mehr.

Armes seasonic welch Qualen es wohl erleiden durfte. Etliche experimente fordern ihre Opfer weswegen ich sowas lieber lasse "G"


----------



## plusminus (10. Oktober 2010)

Warum sind die Be quiet Netzteile überhaupt getestet worden wenn sie aufgrund des Vorserienstatus keine Wertung erhalten ? Sind die Serien NT,s dann schlechter oder besser ? oder was soll der Test dann aussagen ?


----------



## david430 (10. Oktober 2010)

endlich werden mal die nesteqs getestet. damit die aus ihrem nieschendasein rauskommen!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (11. Oktober 2010)

Wir hatten bei der letzten MÜ das gut NesteQ AMS X-Zero 600W drin - und hatte bis vor kurzem selbst eins.


----------



## rabensang (11. Oktober 2010)

Da hatte der Simon wirklich gute arbeit geleistet


Schöne Marktübersicht.


----------



## winhistory (14. Oktober 2010)

sorry beim durchblättern: 50+ netzteile testen und nur 5 sind in der interessanten klasse bis 450 watt? testet ihr staubsauger? pcgh ist echt nen luxusblatt geworden. ich glaube kaum das der DURCHSCHNITTLICHE spielerpc hardware hat, die weit mehr als 350 watt verballert...

aber ihr werded schon wissen was ihr tut. wenn man auf sli setzt und in über hd spielt....

edit: ach onlineumfrage. die frage ist wieviele da mitgemacht haben oder vor allem wer...


----------



## Strahleman (14. Oktober 2010)

rabensang schrieb:


> Da hatte der Simon wirklich gute arbeit geleistet


Na, da hatte Marco aber mehr zu tun als ich. Er musste das ja alles schön in die Tabellen- und Schriftform bringen. Und auch Michael hatte bestimmt einige Stunden Spaß mit den Netzteilen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Oktober 2010)

@winhistory:
Die Rechner verbrauchen zwar nicht soviel, aber die Leute kaufen trotzdem so große Netzteile
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/quickpolls/109532-wie-viel-watt-hat-ihr-naechstes-netzteil.html

PCGH ist imho noch eine der Zeitschriften, die diesen Wahnsinn am häufigsten anprangert und im Test selbst ist ja auch ausdrücklich ein Gamer-PC mit 250W für die Verbrauchsmessungen genommen worden - aber wenn die Leute nicht hören wollen... . Was soll man machen? Netzteiltests, die 95% der potentiellen Magazinkäufer nicht interessieren, bringen kein Geld in die Kasse.


----------

